# Bonucci: la Juve vuole solo 40 milioni di euro.



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.

La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.

Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.

-----------

Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

------------------

In questo momento c'è un contratto tra Lucci e Marotta. 

L'idea è quella di chiudere entro domani alle 13 perchè domani Fassone e Mirabelli partiranno per la Cina.

*Clamoroso Calciomercato.com: Bonucci ha fretta. Vuole partire in tournèe con il Milan e andare in Cina.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Anche 50.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Luglio 2017)

40 milioni ok. Poi gli diamo De Sciglio a 10 e il gioco dei 30+ De Sciglio è fatta


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Soldi in mano, no assegni


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Dai che salta


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Mii ragazzi devo lavorare e non ci sto dentro... E diamogli sti 40 milioni e De Scempio glielo regaliamo....


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

A 40 milioni Bonucci è un affare...
Senza se e senza ma


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





Jaqen ha scritto:


> 40 milioni ok. Poi gli diamo De Sciglio a 10 e il gioco dei 30+ De Sciglio è fatta



Amen.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Sembra stia decollando sul serio, ma io ancora faccio fatica a crederci...


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...







DrHouse ha scritto:


> A 40 milioni Bonucci è un affare...
> Senza se e senza ma



Pienamente d'accordo!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



questo mi fa pensare che in realtà di De Sciglio non sono convinti, faranno un tentativo solo come ultima spiaggia. Del resto mica hanno l'anello al naso? O forse si.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 40 milioni ok. Poi gli diamo De Sciglio a 10 e il gioco dei 30+ De Sciglio è fatta



Circonvenzione di incapace, shhhh non scriverlo .....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Non vogliono De Sciglio solo perchè sarebbe uno smacco...lo prenderanno separatamente e a noi non cambia nulla


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia che roba.... Leo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sembra stia decollando sul serio, ma io ancora faccio fatica a crederci...



Infatti..cioé questo è un fulmine a ciel sereno..anche se mi pare strano che Fax1 e Mirabelli non avessero già parlato di sta opzione..
Non è che ti inventi un colpo così dalla sera alla mattina


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

quindi se si prende bonny si va verso la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo..


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche 50.


*


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Scusate...vado a masturbarmi a 2 mani.....


----------



## Jaqen (13 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Circonvenzione di incapace, shhhh non scriverlo .....



No ma sono due operazioni distinte


----------



## kipstar (13 Luglio 2017)

mi sbaglio o ogni 5 minuti c'è una cifra diversa ?


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questo mi fa pensare che in realtà di De Sciglio non sono convinti, faranno un tentativo solo come ultima spiaggia. Del resto mica hanno l'anello al naso? O forse si.


No è che non lo vogliono proprio De Sciglio non sono mica fuori di testa... Oppure aspettano gli ultimi giorni e sperano di prenderlo a 5 milioni... Barboni....


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Contanti o assegno?


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mi sbaglio o ogni 5 minuti c'è una cifra diversa ?



Si non ci sto dentro infatti...


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Soldi in mano, no assegni




Flexiamo sti 40 pippi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Da fare subito per 40.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> quindi se si prende bonny si va verso la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo..



Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez
Silva Calhanoglu


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> quindi se si prende bonny si va verso la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo..


Secondo me Musacchio farà la prima riserva/titolare in Europa League, nel caso venisse Bonucci.


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me Musacchio farà la prima riserva/titolare in Europa League, nel caso venisse Bonucci.



Si anche io non penso si giochi a 3


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

Non scherziamo, Bonucci mio difensore preferito nella mia squadra del cuore, potrei stare male...

Non mi fate illudere, non scherziamo...


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> quindi se si prende bonny si va verso la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo..



2 bocche di fuoco, tanta roba, è il loro ruolo abituale dove possono sgambare a volontà.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Luglio 2017)

anche per me si va verso la difesa a tre ... Rodriguez e Conti sono prove abbastanza evidenti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mii ragazzi devo lavorare e non ci sto dentro... E diamogli sti 40 milioni e De Scempio glielo regaliamo....



Dai che quando torni a casa, troverai una big sorpresa.


----------



## siioca (13 Luglio 2017)

In queste trattative conta la tempestività di azione,prima che si inseriscono altre società, sarebbe un grandissimo colpo. Comunque sky in 5 minuti ha cambiato 3 volte versione sulle richieste della Juve.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> quindi se si prende bonny si va verso la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo..



Difesa a 4. Mussacchio fara l'EL e la coppa Italia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me Musacchio farà la prima riserva/titolare in Europa League, nel caso venisse Bonucci.


Anche con la difesa a 4 farebbero le stesse presenze Bonucci, Musacchio e Romagnoli.


----------



## bonvo74 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dai prendiamo Bonucci e Belotti e facciamo pure contento il figlio, gli facciamo giocare nella stessa squadra il padre e il suo idolo


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma se vogliono de Sciglio perché non trattabili? Si inserisce De Sciglio e buonanotte, dai che ne abbiamo anche altri da prendere


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà conferma: la Juve è partita da 45, ma è poi scesa a 40 anche senza bonus. Fuori dai giochi De Sciglio per via della discrepanza tra le valutazioni di Juve e Milan (8 milioni contro 15), così come Romagnoli. Bonucci vuole il Milan.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Luglio 2017)

Non capisco perché continuate in molti a dire difesa a 4, quando sia Rodriguez che Conti sono terzini molto offensivi e l'arrivo di Bonucci renderebbe perfetto il 3-X-X


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
3) com'è possibile che la juve, che fino a qualche tempo fa chiedeva tra i 50 e i 60 milioni, ce lo dia per soli *40 milioni* (se i soldi sono questi è da fare non subito ma ieri)?

Io non m'illudo, se poi per qualche strano sfizio che il dio del calcio qualche volta pure si toglie, allora...


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



vogliono risparmiare 2 spicci per de sciglio..barboni


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma se vogliono de Sciglio perché non trattabili? Si inserisce De Sciglio e buonanotte, dai che ne abbiamo anche altri da prendere



perche loro vorrebbero de sciglio a prezzo di saldo..se non di rapina


----------



## napsab1 (13 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> vogliono risparmiare 2 spicci per de sciglio..barboni



Questo è quanto succede se porti i giocatori a scadenza. Quel gobbo vuole poi prendere De Sciglio a quattro spiccioli, come sta facendo con Keita.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
> 1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
> 2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
> 3) com'è possibile che la juve, che fino a qualche tempo fa chiedeva tra i 50 e i 60 milioni, ce lo dia per soli *40 milioni* (se i soldi sono questi è da fare non subito ma ieri)?
> ...



le tue considerazioni sono ok la risposta potrebbe essere semplice

1) Bonucci non vuole più la Juve
2) Non vuole andare all'estero


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questo mi fa pensare che in realtà di De Sciglio non sono convinti, faranno un tentativo solo come ultima spiaggia. Del resto mica hanno l'anello al naso? O forse si.



de sciglio gli serve eccome visto che a destra hanno solo likcosostiner 33enne


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No è che non lo vogliono proprio De Sciglio non sono mica fuori di testa... Oppure aspettano gli ultimi giorni e sperano di prenderlo a 5 milioni... Barboni....



Sono d'accordo con te pero , prendere Bonucci è uno smacco duro per i carcerati. Al livello mediatico , sarebbe una vittoria totale per noi.

Dopo, le parole di Marotta su Donnarumma e il loro gioco sporco con il maiale Raviola. Noi arriviamo e prendiamo il loro migliore difensore. E un messagio chiaro: adesso , non si scherza piu. A quel punto, De Sciglio a 5 7 o 10 non mi importa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà conferma: la Juve è partita da 45, ma è poi scesa a 40 anche senza bonus. Fuori dai giochi De Sciglio per via della discrepanza tra le valutazioni di Juve e Milan (8 milioni contro 15), così come Romagnoli. Bonucci vuole il Milan.*


Nemmeno in questa trattativa abbassiamo il prezzo di De Sciglio


Quante palle raga


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Da fare subito per 40.



Anche per 50 e un 'AFFARONE ; Bonucci e uno che cambia la fisionomia di una squadra , sono tipologie di giocatori che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità non solo tecnicamente ma anche e soprattutto come "PALLE"
#benvenutoleo
WFASSONEMIRABELLI


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
> 1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
> 2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
> 3) com'è possibile che la juve, che fino a qualche tempo fa chiedeva tra i 50 e i 60 milioni, ce lo dia per soli *40 milioni* (se i soldi sono questi è da fare non subito ma ieri)?
> ...



Credo la risposta sia più semplice del previsto: ha rotto totalmente con l'ambiente, quindi valutazione minore, vuole restare in italia con la famiglia, gli diamo un sacco di soldi....siamo pur sempre il Milan


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

diamogli anche abate..almeno fanno la difesa della nazionale


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...


Cosa aspettiamo? Cacciamo Sti soldi!


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Luglio 2017)

De Sciglio lo regalerei. Chiedere soldi sarebbe truffare...fa troppo schifo.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> le tue considerazioni sono ok la risposta potrebbe essere semplice
> 
> 1) Bonucci non vuole più la Juve
> 2) Non vuole andare all'estero



Se dovesse essere mi sa che hai ragione. Non potrebbe esserci altra spiegazione. Vediamo, ma io continuo a non illudermi.


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



L'unica cosa buona era dar via de Scilio e non ci riusciamo. 

Ma poi così vuol dire che Musacchio diventa riserva già? O si gioca a tre come i perdenti?


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
> 1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
> 
> 2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
> ...



1) Bonucci ha il figlio, il più piccolo, malato. Non vuole lasciare l'Italia e allontanarsi da lui siccome il bambino è sotto cura in Italia e la famiglia non potrebbe andare all'estero.

2) Perché Bonucci ha già rifiutato le offerte estere per le motivazioni date alla risposta 1.

3) Probabilmente perché ha 30 anni e comunque 40 Milioni ad una società che non ha bisogno di fare grandi entrate economiche avendo un fatturato top in italia e tra i primi 10 in europa si accontenta e sopratutto ha Caldara già suo all'Atalanta che può fare rientrare dal prestito. Oltretutto in panchina ha Benatia. A livello tattico la perdita di Bonucci è ben coperta anche se si parla del migliore difensore centrale in italia e uno tra i migliori in europa senza se e senza ma. In più ha litigato con Allegri e la Juve si toglie una patata bollente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Luglio 2017)

aggiungo una cosa ... Bonucci è scontento da mesi .... se salta fuori adesso con tutta sta fretta.... mi sa che il colpo è già stato preparato da tempo.


----------



## DEJAN75 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
> 1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
> 2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
> 3) com'è possibile che la juve, che fino a qualche tempo fa chiedeva tra i 50 e i 60 milioni, ce lo dia per soli *40 milioni* (se i soldi sono questi è da fare non subito ma ieri)?
> ...



potrei rispondere a tutte le 3 domande con una parola : CARDIFF.

e' evidente anche ai piu stolti che deve essere accaduto qualcosa di molto grave, ed insanabile nei rapporti tra Leonardo e alcuni compagni , e soprattutto tra Leonardo e l'allenatore (che gia' l'aveva messo fuori rosa in punizione per un'altro episodio). Ergo Bonucci ha comunicato a fine stagione alla Juve (visto il rinnovo di Allegri) di volersene andare.

E quando tu hai in squadra un giocatore che ti ha gia' detto che se ne vuole andare PER FORZA.... il prezzo non dico che non lo fai piu te... ma ti devi un po "accontentare" di quello che ti offrono..

e cosi'.. passiamo dai 50_60 che chiedevano ai 40 di adesso.. (visto anche l'anno in piu..) ...

ci sta... e' il mercato.. e comunque bonucci , a 30 anni, a 40 milioni non e' mica regalato eh...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà conferma: la Juve è partita da 45, ma è poi scesa a 40 anche senza bonus. Fuori dai giochi De Sciglio per via della discrepanza tra le valutazioni di Juve e Milan (8 milioni contro 15), così come Romagnoli. Bonucci vuole il Milan.*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in questa trattativa abbassiamo il prezzo di De Sciglio
> 
> 
> Quante palle raga



Ma veramente.
Altro mondo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in questa trattativa abbassiamo il prezzo di De Sciglio
> 
> 
> Quante palle raga



Ma serio! E lo ripeto, accettare gli 8 per de sciglio ti farebbe pagare bonucci 32 mln..e invece no..
Palle e ricchezza


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà conferma: la Juve è partita da 45, ma è poi scesa a 40 anche senza bonus. Fuori dai giochi De Sciglio per via della discrepanza tra le valutazioni di Juve e Milan (8 milioni contro 15), così come Romagnoli. Bonucci vuole il Milan.*



Va beh, noi lo prendiamo a 40 e poi possiamo dare via De Sciglio a 10. Sarebbe come fare 30+10 per Bonucci. 

Ma di ingaggio vuole 7 milioni questo? A me sembrano un po' troppi anche se è uno dei migliori al mondo. Comunque non mi lamenterei. Ma se dovesse arrivare lui penso che si virerebbe più su Belotti (che chiederà uno stipendio minore) rispetto ad Aubameyang


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissima da Sky sull'affare Bonucco: La Juventus ha fatto il prezzo. Il difensore costa 40 milioni di euro senza De Sciglio. Se il Milan vuole Bonucci, deve pagarlo 40 milioni di euro. Non trattabili.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Anche per De Sciglio i 12/15 non sono trattabili. Ma di sicuro avranno un precontratto per prenderlo a zero.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Luglio 2017)

A 40 milioni è un colpo da non lasciarsi scappare, sarebbe un'operazione dai risvolti assurdi sia dal punto di vista tecnico che mediatico: una mazzata per i tifosi gobbi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in questa trattativa abbassiamo il prezzo di De Sciglio
> 
> 
> Quante palle raga



Caro Dumbaghi. Vuole dire che la storia degli schiaffi a Dybala è vera. Allegri non vuole piu vedere Bonucci. 
Ha sempre avuto delle difficoltà a gestire i grossi caratteri Ibra, Ronaldinho( che ha fatto fuori del Milan).

Per De Sciglio, spero in una chiamata sorpresa del nostro Carletto Ancelotti.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Da fare subito per 40.



Anche per me affare da chiudere, mi sembra un prezzo ragionevole, solo 10 mesi fa hanno rifiutato 60 mln E dal City, anzi Bonucci ha rifiutato..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché continuate in molti a dire difesa a 4, quando sia Rodriguez che Conti sono terzini molto offensivi e l'arrivo di Bonucci renderebbe perfetto il 3-X-X



Io invece non capisco il contrario.
*Ricardo Rodriguez non ha MAI giocato esterno in un centrocampo a 5*. Non negli ultimi 4 anni almeno


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmini. Ci sono diverse cose che non tornano:
> 1) com'è possibile che il centrale più forte del mondo, che in passato ha avuto offerte da barcellona, chelsea ecc *voglia venire *da noi che siamo una squadra in costruzione?
> 2) com'è possibile che gli squadroni di cui sopra, e sopratutto il chelsea di conte, c*e lo lascino*?
> 3) com'è possibile che la juve, che fino a qualche tempo fa chiedeva tra i 50 e i 60 milioni, ce lo dia per soli *40 milioni* (se i soldi sono questi è da fare non subito ma ieri)?
> ...



1) e 2) All'estero pare la famiglia non vuole trasferirsi (forse anche per la salute del figlio) e cmq lo riempiamo di soldi
3) Allegri lo odia e anche la squadra (Bonucci ormai è chiaro si sia preso a botte con almeno un compagno a Cardiff).


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco il contrario.
> *Ricardo Rodriguez non ha MAI giocato esterno in un centrocampo a 5*. Non negli ultimi 4 anni almeno



Ha giocato nella difesa a 3 ma come centrale


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Dai dai dai!! PRENDIAMOLO


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> A 40 milioni è un colpo da non lasciarsi scappare, sarebbe un'operazione dai risvolti assurdi sia dal punto di vista tecnico che mediatico: una mazzata per i tifosi gobbi



Occhio che prima lo definivano il nuovo Beckenbauer, 3 ore fa dicevano ma figurati se va al milan, ora o sono zitti o dicono che è vecchio e bollito


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Io ancora non ci credo, sarebbe una roba clamorosa, in una sola sessione di mercato torneremmo di colpo ai fasti di un tempo, quando compravamo chi ci pareva, gobbi compresi 

In pratica quasi stessa situazione dell'anno scorso tra loro ed il Nabbule con Higuain, unica differenza i 5 scudetti vinti prima, ma a quelli si spera di porre rimedio in fretta


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco il contrario.
> *Ricardo Rodriguez non ha MAI giocato esterno in un centrocampo a 5*. Non negli ultimi 4 anni almeno


Impara


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

*Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.

La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.

Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Affare del secolo


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Perdonate l'ignoranza. La juve chiedeva 45 e il milan offriva de sciglio più 30. Comprando Bonucci a 40 e vendendo De Sciglio a 10 spenderebbe 30 più de Sciglio... Comunque ormai si chiude ragazzi.. Siamo lì


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Chiudere oggi e domani tutti in Cina in pompa magna con Yogurt e Zio Han.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Vabbè dai per De Sciglio accontentiamoci di 12.5 e tutti felici


----------



## Pivellino (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Operazione da fare, De Sciglio in scadenza vale non più di 10 purtroppo per noi.
Ma capisco Mirabelli che ne fa una questione di principio.
A questo punto non credo che possa saltare questa trattativa ed è ovvio che per problematiche familiari Bonucci voglia restare in Italia, sarebbe potuto andare ovunque, Barcellona compreso.
Se va in porto è il colpo mediaticamente più importante.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Boom boom boom


----------



## mark (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Inizio a crederci, non svegliatemi!!!
L'unica pecca è che ha 30 anni, ma questo sarebbe un grandissimo colpo!!


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Non svegliatemi vi prego.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Accelerata impressionante..qua davvero si vuole chiudere in giornata..
Prevedo visite mediche in notturna e conferenza live domani alle 9

Qua mi sa che Mr Li vuole farci godere come porchi

"I cinesi poveri"...Tuttosport, c'è qualcuno in ascolto?


----------



## LukeLike (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia alla Juve se gli diamo De Sciglio + 30 rispetto a se gli compriamo Bonucci a 40 e gli vendiamo De Sciglio a 10?


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia alla Juve se gli diamo De Sciglio + 30 rispetto a se gli compriamo Bonucci a 40 e gli vendiamo De Sciglio a 10?



Chiedilo ad un commercialista


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Mio dio, ancora non ci credo: sarebbe il colpo dell'estate

A 40mln è regalato, fare un assegno subito


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Cioè fatemi capire, ci libereremmo del cancro De Scempio e ci porteremmo a casa Bonucci per una 30ina di milioni?


Tutto troppo strano...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia alla Juve se gli diamo De Sciglio + 30 rispetto a se gli compriamo Bonucci a 40 e gli vendiamo De Sciglio a 10?



La cosa avrebbe senso se e solo se il Milan avesse offerto 25+De Sciglio valutandolo 15. La Juve vuole 40, ma non valuta De Sciglio 15. Quindi dice intanto dammi 40, poi faccio le mie valutazioni e magari De Sciglio lo prendo con calma a fine mercato dopo che avrò sondato altri profili.


----------



## TheZio (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



La miglior presentazione di presentazione di Milan China 

Comunque anche a me non sta simpatico ma che messaggio stiamo lanciando al campionato... e all'Europa????

Ogni tanto, quando sono da solo, lo ammetto, penso al nostro mercato e rido come un ebete


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi non riesco a studiare finché non chiudono questa operazione! Chiudeteeeee ahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Accelerata impressionante..qua davvero si vuole chiudere in giornata..
> Prevedo visite mediche in notturna e conferenza live domani alle 9
> 
> Qua mi sa che Mr Li vuole farci godere come porchi
> ...



Le visite mediche vanno fatte di mattina per questioni ormonali. Probabilmente accelereranno tutto l'iter.


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia alla Juve se gli diamo De Sciglio + 30 rispetto a se gli compriamo Bonucci a 40 e gli vendiamo De Sciglio a 10?



Saranno cose di bilancio che noi umani non comprendiamo


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in questa trattativa abbassiamo il prezzo di De Sciglio
> 
> 
> Quante palle raga



La Juventus non ha interesse a inserire De Sciglio in questa trattativa, perché a livello d'immagine subirebbe un danno.
Le operazioni rimarranno slegate (salvo sorprese).


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Impara



perché snaturare i nostri giocatori quando li abbiamo presi per giocare in un ruolo ben preciso?

Giocare a 5 per *basare *la nostra squadra su CONTI, ripeto, *CONTI *? Snaturando Musacchio, Romagnoli (che da centrale di difesa a 4 sta crescendo), Rodriguez, Bonaventura (che sarebbe tagliato fuori dai giochi... o lui o Calhanoglu) e tagliando fuori Suso? 
Voi siete matti 

Quando la gente capirà che:
-Bonucci con Allegri è cresciuto un casino giocando a *4* (si veda il percorso in Champions in questi 3 anni)
-Romagnoli sta crescendo giocando a *4*
-Rodriguez non ha *mai *giocato esterno di centrocampo
-Musacchio ha sempre giocato in una difesa a *4*
-se giochi a 3 devi avere 4 centrali affidabili
-se giochi col 3-5-2 ti serve una seconda punta molto tecnica "alla Del Piero" tanto per capirci...
-una squadra cambia modo di giocare (quindi discorsi del tipo "giochiamo 3-5-2 ma la partita dopo se manca Romagnoli possiamo metterci a 4") solo quando è ben rodata...come la Juve...
...sarà sempre troppo tardi

Non ci muoveremo dalla difesa a 4. I fatti mi daranno ragione.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia alla Juve se gli diamo De Sciglio + 30 rispetto a se gli compriamo Bonucci a 40 e gli vendiamo De Sciglio a 10?



Mediaticamente è tutt'altra roba. De sciglio è in scadenza di contratto e in svendita. Se fai 30+de sciglio, passa il messaggio che abbiamo preso bonucci a 30. PEr la juve sarebbe uno smacco da storia del calcio(mercato). Ma ripeto: STIAMO CALMI. Non ci esaltiamo, io continuo a vederla semi-impossibile.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Luglio 2017)

Per chi se lo chiede, a quanto ho capito la Juve vuole fare due operazioni slegate perché a livello d'immagine per loro non sarebbe il massimo dire abbiamo scambiato bonucci per de scempio... Comunque a questo punto se le voci sono vere inizio a sperare davvero, in difesa top player indiscutibile, non mi importa niente se viene dalla Juve, quelli forti sono tutti benvenuti


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha giocato nella difesa a 3 ma come centrale



Rodriguez ha giocato eccome nella difesa a tre come esterno, è il suo ruolo ideale visto che è uno che spinge molto.

Quest'anno ha giocato spesso nella linea dei tre difensori per necessità, ma non è il suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non riesco a studiare finché non chiudono questa operazione! Chiudeteeeee ahahah



^Menomale ho dato l'ultimo esame ieri.
Mannaggia non ci credo


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2017)

E se a Xi Jinping dovesse piacere il mercato di Yl e dare il via libera allora ci divertiremo ancora di più


----------



## vannu994 (13 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non riesco a studiare finché non chiudono questa operazione! Chiudeteeeee ahahah




Siamo in due hahahahahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi sa che si sta per passare alle cose formali


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
cosa mi sono perso?


----------



## vannu994 (13 Luglio 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> ^Menomale ho dato l'ultimo esame ieri.
> Mannaggia non ci credo




Fassone l'ha saputo e ti vuole fare un bel regalo per complimentarsi ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché snaturare i nostri giocatori quando li abbiamo presi per giocare in un ruolo ben preciso?
> 
> Giocare a 5 per *basare *la nostra squadra su CONTI, ripeto, *CONTI *? Snaturando Musacchio, Romagnoli (che da centrale di difesa a 4 sta crescendo), Rodriguez, Bonaventura (che sarebbe tagliato fuori dai giochi... o lui o Calhanoglu) e tagliando fuori Suso?
> Voi siete matti
> ...



Assolutamente. Il problema è che molti stanno ragionando come facevamo prima, quando avere "titolari" in panchina era inconcepibile.


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Non lo so ma è bellissimo


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



.


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Conti Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez
> Silva Calhanoglu





Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me Musacchio farà la prima riserva/titolare in Europa League, nel caso venisse Bonucci.





Raryof ha scritto:


> 2 bocche di fuoco, tanta roba, è il loro ruolo abituale dove possono sgambare a volontà.





ignaxio ha scritto:


> Difesa a 4. Mussacchio fara l'EL e la coppa Italia.



non lo so per me se arriva sarà a tre...ragazzi conti e rodriguez esterni renderebbero il triplo, altro che terzini...praticamente ali aggiunte...poi bonucci romagna e musacchio sarebbero perfetti a 3 dietro e si integrerebbero alla grande...con biglia e il gabonese si va a comandare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> ...



Chiudiamo questo prima di Biglia, incredibile


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Penso che la sua situazione quest'anno nello spogliatoio sia stata terribile. Dalla lite con Allegri che lo ha mandato in tribuna con il Porto al delirio durante l'intervallo della finale di Champions. Per me il giocatore non si è trovato per niente bene con Allegri, e quando hanno rinnovato al tecnico penso abbia deciso di andarsene


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma vi immaginate cosa potrebbe imparare Romagnoli da Bonucci?

Mammamiaaaaa non ci credo. No. Non ci credo.


----------



## Morghot (13 Luglio 2017)

è una gigantesca candid camera non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha giocato eccome nella difesa a tre come esterno, è il suo ruolo ideale visto che è uno che spinge molto.
> 
> Quest'anno ha giocato spesso nella linea dei tre difensori per necessità, ma non è il suo ruolo naturale.



Secondo me in nazionale ha giocato esterno


----------



## Victorss (13 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non riesco a studiare finché non chiudono questa operazione! Chiudeteeeee ahahah


Oggi mi licenziano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Ci sono molti editoriali dove spiegano bene quando e come la corda si è spezzata!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Non può vedere più il Living Troll credo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Intervallo di Cardiff?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Oggi mi licenziano.



Ahahahha pure a me


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due hahahahahahah


Voi almeno studiate vuol dire che avrete 20 anni massimo, io ne ho 50 lavoro e non ci sto dentro...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Lo odiano tutti, ha litigato con Allegri 5 volte in stagione, si è menato con qualcuno nell'intervallo di Cardiff.

In effetti è molto fumantino.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non riesco a studiare finché non chiudono questa operazione! Chiudeteeeee ahahah



Idem ahahaha


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?



Ringraziamo Dybala


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Voi almeno studiate vuol dire che avrete 20 anni massimo, io ne ho 50 lavoro e non ci sto dentro...



e anche qui siamo in due


----------



## Morghot (13 Luglio 2017)

ma regaliamoli de sciglio altro che differenza 10-15mil susu muoversi (fermo restando che non ci credo manco se lo vedo che si concludono ste operazione)


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> è una gigantesca candid camera non c'è altra spiegazione



si sicuro, tra poco esce Balestri con la scritta "Siete su Scherzi a parte"... Condor dove sei? Ci manchi tanto....


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo odiano tutti, ha litigato con Allegri 5 volte in stagione, si è menato con qualcuno nell'intervallo di Cardiff.
> 
> In effetti è molto fumantino.



Ma anche a giusto titolo. Io al suo posto avrei menato acciughina che va a giocarsi la finale con barzagli terzino e alves esterno.
Più che fumantino mi pare ambizioso e con le palle


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo odiano tutti, ha litigato con Allegri 5 volte in stagione, si è menato con qualcuno nell'intervallo di Cardiff.
> 
> In effetti è molto fumantino.



Però è l'idolo dei tifosi....Bonny non lasciarciiiii 

Quanto godo


----------



## chris (13 Luglio 2017)

dai... e' una gag vero??? non ci credo vada in porto...


----------



## Victorss (13 Luglio 2017)

Io finché non vedo Mirabelli prenderlo a schiaffoni live non ci credo.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Luglio 2017)

No ragazzi vi prego andate nei forum della Juve... E' una goduria enorme, piangono tutti ahahahaahhahaahahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le visite mediche vanno fatte di mattina per questioni ormonali. Probabilmente accelereranno tutto l'iter.



Le farà alle 7 di mattina..presentazione subito dopo

ammesso si chiuda..ma veramente ballano spiccioli per un'operazione di questo tipo...

Non perdi Bonucci per 5 milioni..come non perdi Biglia per 2..


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (13 Luglio 2017)

mi sa che il ciclo juve è finito.


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io finché non vedo Mirabelli prenderlo a schiaffoni live non ci credo.



Raga.. ma che succede?!
Non provavo questa ebbrezza da quel 31/8'connNesta..
Nn svegliatemi..
Se dovesse venire LB19 vuol dire che il mercato non finisce qua.. questo non molla la,finale,di CL per giocare con Bacca e Montolivo..

Scusate, ma possibile l'Inter non si inserisca?


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Però è l'idolo dei tifosi....Bonny non lasciarciiiii
> 
> Quanto godo



Penso sia la gioia più grossa che ci regalerebbe il Milan da 7 anni. Non vedo l'ora di sentirli dire che Bonucci è scarso


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

A TopCalcio addirittura danno l'affare per fatto...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo odiano tutti, ha litigato con Allegri 5 volte in stagione, si è menato con qualcuno nell'intervallo di Cardiff.
> 
> In effetti è molto fumantino.



Alzò di peso anche Balotelli nel celebre intervallo di Italia-Uruguay ai Mondiali brasiliani... Bonucci ha due palle di cemento ed è un vincente vero, altrochè. Aspettiamo uno come lui da almeno dieci anni... con lui certi comportamenti delle creste e dei pagliacci che ci siamo dovuti sorbire in questi anni a Milanello non succederanno, vai tranquillo...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Occhio che prima lo definivano il nuovo Beckenbauer, 3 ore fa dicevano ma figurati se va al milan, ora o sono zitti o dicono che è vecchio e bollito



Esatto. Da oggi in poi, Rugani diventerà il nuovo Scirea


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi vi prego andate nei forum della Juve... E' una goduria enorme, piangono tutti ahahahaahhahaahahaha





"Bonucci che ci va a fare al Milan scende di categoria" cit.


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alzò di peso anche Balotelli nel celebre intervallo di Italia-Uruguay ai Mondiali brasiliani... Bonucci ha due palle di cemento ed è un vincente vero, altrochè. Aspettiamo uno come lui da almeno dieci anni... con lui certi comportamenti delle creste e dei pagliacci che ci siamo dovuti sorbire in questi anni a Milanello non succederanno, vai tranquillo...


L'unica cosa che mi spaventa è un'eventjale rissa con Mirabelli durare il battesimo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha giocato eccome nella difesa a tre come esterno, è il suo ruolo ideale visto che è uno che spinge molto.
> 
> Quest'anno ha giocato spesso nella linea dei tre difensori per necessità, ma non è il suo ruolo naturale.



ripeto: Rodriguez non ha mai giocato esterno in un centrocampo a 5.
ha giocato centrale quest'anno per necessità. Ma negli ultimi 4 anni non si è mai schiodato dalla posizione di terzino.
Il Wolfsburg non ha MAI e dico MAI giocato a 5, ma sempre col 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-3 o 4-4-2
L'esterno del Wolfburg è De Bruyne, è Perisic, è a volte Schafer o Caliguri, è Shurrle. MAI Rodriguez. *MAI*.


----------



## Morghot (13 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo calmi l'inculata è dietro l'angolo è tutto troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ecco qua che Allegri sta per iniziare la sua opera di distruzione della Juve così come fece nel Milan di Ibra e Thiago.


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Sto fondendo il tasto refresh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi sa che il ciclo juve è finito.



E stanno annusando dove inizia quello nuovo di ciclo...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alzò di peso anche Balotelli nel celebre intervallo di Italia-Uruguay ai Mondiali brasiliani... Bonucci ha due palle di cemento ed è un vincente vero, altrochè. Aspettiamo uno come lui da almeno dieci anni... con lui certi comportamenti delle creste e dei pagliacci che ci siamo dovuti sorbire in questi anni a Milanello non succederanno, vai tranquillo...



Ecco Bonucci ha le palle, ma non è uno spacca spogliatoio. Come non lo era un Gattuso a suo tempo, ma uno che si sa imporre e noi ne abbiamo bisogno, al di là delle qualità tecniche. Mi spaventa lo ammetto nell'uno contro uno, nell'impostazione è fra i migliori e Montella saprà sfruttarlo a dovere, sarei felicissima di vederlo al Milan


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

Certo che se riuscissimo a chiudere davvero, sarebbe un fattore di attrazione per altri top player di livello assoluto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Raga.. ma che succede?!
> Non provavo questa ebbrezza da quel 31/8'connNesta..
> Nn svegliatemi..
> Se dovesse venire LB19 vuol dire che il mercato non finisce qua.. questo non molla la,finale,di CL per giocare con Bacca e Montolivo..
> ...



Caro Fra, il Milan ha giocato d'anticipo. Ci sono stati tanti incontri con il suo agente( Lucci) , i giorni scorsi. Tutti hanno pensato solo alla trattativa Bertolacci. Ma era anche per Bonucci. 

Max "Bud Spencer" Mirabelli ha ancora colpito!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Montella in conferenza aveva detto: "Prenderemo giocatori dalla Juve"


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Fretta di chiudere e portarlo in Cina, dove la proprietà lo presenterà ai tifosi. Mi pare abbastanza evidente la volontà.


----------



## Morghot (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Certo che se riuscissimo a chiudere davvero, sarebbe un fattore di attrazione per altri top player di livello assoluto



se arriva le mie aspettative crescerebbero un po' troppo, pretenderei una punta di alto livello e poi si punta allo scudo a mani basse, ma ripeto colpa mia


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi vi prego andate nei forum della Juve... E' una goduria enorme, piangono tutti ahahahaahhahaahahaha


Anche su interfans stanno impazzendo...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Madonna che goduria 

Prendere i giocatori ai gobbi non ha prezzo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Anche su interfans stanno impazzendo...



Ma che dicono? Che è una pippa immagino..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> se arriva le mie aspettative crescerebbero un po' troppo, pretenderei una punta di alto livello e poi si punta allo scudo a mani basse, ma ripeto colpa mia



Ma è normale... le mie da ieri sera sono schizzate in alto come un'erezione di Rocco Siffredi!


----------



## Isao (13 Luglio 2017)

Su SportMediaset riportano che la moglie sia stata a Milano con un agente immobiliare. Esce sempre sta notizia per ogni possibile trasferimento, però.....


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

Temo solo che non sia tutto organizzato dai gobbi per s*******rc.i nuovamente.. che tensione..


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> ...


Le operazioni sono separate perché le parti vogliono chiudere Bonucci subito, e con loro il giocatore. Diamo comunque atto alla Juve di uno stile, sul punto, diverso da quello di certi peracottari della speculazioncina facile sulla milionata in più o in meno. Dopo la bottarella presa su Donnarumma, hanno capito che da questo lato le viene restituito tutto con gli interessi. A futura memoria.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Madonna che goduria
> 
> Prendere i giocatori ai gobbi non ha prezzo



Specie dopo che hanno provato a prendere il 99 a zero. Con "se un giocatore è sul mercato, la Juventus ha il dovere di provarci". Questa è la risposta migliore che potessimo dare, la migliore in assoluto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è: ma davvero Bonucci ha così tanta voglia di andare via dalla Juve? Perchè?
> cosa mi sono perso?


Scrivi "Bonucci intervallo Cardiff" su Google e vedi che ti esce. A quanto pare, nonostante le smentite, è tutto vero quello che si è raccontato sull'intervallo di Cardiff, con un Bonucci che s'è messo a litigare praticamente con tutti (Barzagli, Dybala, Higuaìn e Allegri).
Se lo vendono è perché davvero s'è rotto qualcosa.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ecco qua che Allegri sta per iniziare la sua opera di distruzione della Juve così come fece nel Milan di Ibra e Thiago.



dire una cosa del genere e di fatti "salvare" Galliani e Berlusconi è da criminali.
Non c'era Allegri quando fu venduto Kakà.
Non c'era Allegri quando fu venduto Sheva
Sei un criminale ad aver affermato una cosa simile


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi vi prego andate nei forum della Juve... E' una goduria enorme, piangono tutti ahahahaahhahaahahaha





Pare il nostro forum gli ultimi anni..ma si rendono conto che vengono da 6 scudetti di fila? Stanno tutti a maledire la società...
Gli sarebbero serviti 3 anni di galliani mannaggia loro!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Ricordate gli incontri con Lucci "Per Perin"?
Appena hanno rotto per Donnarumma ci siamo mossi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2017)

Allora, premetto che sono ancora schockato dalla notizia di un possibile trasferimento di Bonucci al Milan.

Ma fosse tutto vero:

1) Se Romagnoli non è più grave di quanto sembri, e con l' acquisto di Musacchio, avrei dirottato 40 milioni di euro ed il lauto ingaggio altrove.. senza dubbio

2) Bonucci è un po' vecchiotto per la cifra che andremo a spendere. Ma se ci ipervalutano De Sciglio non parlo più.

3) Perchè la Juve ce lo sta dando a queste cifre e senza troppa resistenza? cosa c'è relamente dietro? Si parlava di offerte incredibili, dubito i gobbi, attaccati come sono ai soldi, lo cedano a prezzo scontato solo perchè lui "vuole restare in Italia"

4) Tecnicamente, ottimo, come difensore .. boh... non l' ho mai invidiato ai gobbi, ma ci sta anche per temperamento, forse darà una svegliata a tutti.

5) #SCIACQUATEVI LA BOCCA TUTTI ahahahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Muovetevi a chiudere prima che si cambi idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono? Che è una pippa immagino..


Alcuni sono disperati e scrivono robe del tipo "ci daranno 20 punti gne gne". Secondo altri invece "è un bollito".


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dicono che ci sia già l'accordo col giocatore a 6 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Comunque questa valutazione è dettata dal fatto che lui vuole solo l'Italia ed ha litigato con chiunque in quel porcile! Ne sono certo...sennò questi te ne sparavano 60/70 di milioni


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scrivi "Bonucci intervallo Cardiff" su Google e vedi che ti esce. A quanto pare, nonostante le smentite, è tutto vero quello che si è raccontato sull'intervallo di Cardiff, con un Bonucci che s'è messo a litigare praticamente con tutti (Barzagli, Dybala, Higuaìn e Allegri).
> Se lo vendono è perché davvero s'è rotto qualcosa.



sta cosa me l'ero persa.
mi sembra però esagerato dire che si sia rotto qualcosa. sono cose che negli spogliatoi possono succedere
evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più profondo e che magari parte da tempo prima... Deve esserci stato qualcosa anche con la dirigenza credo...


----------



## Garrincha (13 Luglio 2017)

40 milioni è una valutazione corretta tenuto conto dell'età e dei dubbi sulla fase difensiva, Hummels andò al Bayern per una cifra simile e con qualità diverse ma nel complesso come valore sul campo del giocatore siamo lì, 50 comincerebbero ad essere troppi


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta cosa me l'ero persa.
> mi sembra però esagerato dire che si sia rotto qualcosa. sono cose che negli spogliatoi possono succedere
> evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più profondo e che magari parte da tempo prima... Deve esserci stato qualcosa anche con la dirigenza credo...



Leggi l'intervista di Alves in cui parla dei messaggi di Dybala a Cardiff...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta cosa me l'ero persa.
> mi sembra però esagerato dire che si sia rotto qualcosa. sono cose che negli spogliatoi possono succedere
> evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più profondo e che magari parte da tempo prima... Deve esserci stato qualcosa anche con la dirigenza credo...



Lui e Allegri non si possono vedere. Durante la stagione litigarono addirittura durante una partita e Bonucci passò quella successiva in tribuna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta cosa me l'ero persa.
> mi sembra però esagerato dire che si sia rotto qualcosa. sono cose che negli spogliatoi possono succedere
> evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più profondo e che magari parte da tempo prima... Deve esserci stato qualcosa anche con la dirigenza credo...


Probabile, appunto, che l'intervallo di Cardiff sia soltanto la punta dell'Iceberg. A Bonucci, a quanto pare, gli si imputa anche di voler comandare nello spogliatoio.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



.
questa è l'ultima news? quotate ragà


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi .. qui faccio refresh continuo ... va a finire che oggi mi cacciano dal lavoro


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

No ma scherziamo? Bonucci vuole il Milan? 40 milioni?
Divento matto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Sento l'emozione delle grandi occasioni! Che colpo Signori miei! Lo detesto ma già solo per la disperazione dei gobbi prende una decina di punti!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Alcuni sono disperati e scrivono robe del tipo "ci daranno 20 punti gne gne". Secondo altri invece "è un bollito".



Ovviamente la parola più ricorrente è "traditore" e "marotta incompetente che lo vende a 40"

In effetti hanno ragione


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci è il gabonese della difesa; questo ci da esperienza, carisma, professionalità, è un regista difensivo! Con Biglia subito avanti....goderei come pochi....ancora non ci credo!!!!


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la parola più ricorrente è "traditore" e "marotta incompetente che lo vende a 40"
> 
> In effetti hanno ragione



Cosa non si fa per prendere De Sciglio! Marmottino fenomeno!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...


Romagnoli è stato dichiarato incedibile


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...



E io voglio Belen...non lo avranno MAI


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...




E se lo sognano. Dichiarato assolutamente incedibile.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi ma come si fa a quotare? 
devo risalire all'ultimo messaggio? No perché non riesco a quotare chi ha quotato. Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...



Che si fott...


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sui forum juventini vogliono Romagnoli...


Col kaiser. Si prendessero De Scempio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente Romagnoli non si tocca!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*


Allora, a quando le visite mediche?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



Dai che il tempo stringe


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

i deliri della vecchiasignora e di interfans  no raga non ha prezzo tutto questo.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma come si fa a quotare?
> devo risalire all'ultimo messaggio? No perché non riesco a quotare chi ha quotato. Non so se mi spiego...



Il primo messaggio è sempre aggiornato con tutte le news. Quota sempre quello che vai sul sicuro


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

boh a me sembra tutto assurdo.....è come se di colpo mi suonano alla porta e dallo spioncino vedo la Nargi....poi mi suona il telefono e risponde la Satta e nel frattempo un mio amico mi dice che Miriam Leone ha chiesto il mio numero di tel....sarei entusiasta ma con il dubbio che sia tutta un'allucinazione o uno scherzo.....


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

Presto che è tardi !!!!


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

Ci credero' quando vedro' l'ufficialita'.
Perche' coltivare vane speranze? Non sono masochista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh a me sembra tutto assurdo.....è come se di colpo mi suonano alla porta e dallo spioncino vedo la Nargi....poi mi suona il telefono e risponde la Satta e nel frattempo un mio amico mi dice che Miriam Leone ha chiesto il mio numero di tel....sarei entusiasta ma con il dubbio che sia tutta un'allucinazione o uno scherzo.....



Non ci siamo più abituati, meglio rifarci il callo


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh a me sembra tutto assurdo.....è come se di colpo mi suonano alla porta e dallo spioncino vedo la Nargi....poi mi suona il telefono e risponde la Satta e nel frattempo un mio amico mi dice che Miriam Leone ha chiesto il mio numero di tel....sarei entusiasta ma con il dubbio che sia tutta un'allucinazione o uno scherzo.....



Straquoto aaaahh


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

direi che sarebbe il caso di passare alle cose formali


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è il piagnisteo gobbo sui loro forum.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è il piagnisteo gobbo sui loro forum.



speriamo che nel giro di 24 ore non diventino prese per il culo


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Conti Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez
> Silva Calhanoglu





Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me Musacchio farà la prima riserva/titolare in Europa League, nel caso venisse Bonucci.





Raryof ha scritto:


> 2 bocche di fuoco, tanta roba, è il loro ruolo abituale dove possono sgambare a volontà.





ignaxio ha scritto:


> Difesa a 4. Mussacchio fara l'EL e la coppa Italia.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> boh a me sembra tutto assurdo.....è come se di colpo mi suonano alla porta e dallo spioncino vedo la Nargi....poi mi suona il telefono e risponde la Satta e nel frattempo un mio amico mi dice che Miriam Leone ha chiesto il mio numero di tel....sarei entusiasta ma con il dubbio che sia tutta un'allucinazione o uno scherzo.....



hai reso alla grande l'idea... stesse sensazioni


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> speriamo che nel giro di 24 ore non diventino prese per il culo



Lo diventeranno comunque durante il campionato in caso, non avete capito che questo viene a macrare lo stipendio ed a svernare.


----------



## ultràinside (13 Luglio 2017)

Ieri dopo la notizia bomba, ho telefonato ad un amico gobbo... per sfotterlo gli ho detto: Bonucci è nostro ! Lui : seeeeeeee sogna e rideva... Io ok, se viene mi dai 100 euro altrimenti io a te ne do 20...
Ha accettato subito! L'ho sentito poco fa... Non ci crede ahahah... dai chiudiamola daiiiiiiiii


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

non mi sembra così in disarmo dai ...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Lo diventeranno comunque durante il campionato in caso, non avete capito che questo viene a macrare lo stipendio ed a svernare.



Beh ha solo 30 anni...per un cc non è tanto...ottima chioccia per Romagnoli da alternare con Musacchio


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Lo diventeranno comunque durante il campionato in caso, non avete capito che questo viene a macrare lo stipendio ed a svernare.



OK


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

sono così gasato che sbaglio pure le citazioni..pardon


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scrivi "Bonucci intervallo Cardiff" su Google e vedi che ti esce. A quanto pare, nonostante le smentite, è tutto vero quello che si è raccontato sull'intervallo di Cardiff, con un Bonucci che s'è messo a litigare praticamente con tutti (Barzagli, Dybala, Higuaìn e Allegri).
> Se lo vendono è perché davvero s'è rotto qualcosa.



Caro Spendidi, uno che da schiaffi, a destra e a manca, ai carcerati sarà accolto come si deve al Milan!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Lo diventeranno comunque durante il campionato in caso, non avete capito che questo viene a macrare lo stipendio ed a svernare.


Tipo Pirlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è il piagnisteo gobbo sui loro forum.



In effetti comprare il leader tecnico della Juve, nonché uno  se non il miglior centrale al mondo è una roba negativa...


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tipo Pirlo



Dai su, che pirlo non correva nemmeno alla juve. La tecnica non l'ha persa ovviamente, ma quello che abbiamo visto noi era un'altro giocatore. Hanno vinto gli scudetti per manifesta inferiorità degli altri, non per pirlo.


----------



## Lambro (13 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe da Sbavo! E poi difesa a 3 subito, roma bonu musacchio, con rr e ac a fare le due ali pazze


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti comprare il leader tecnico della Juve, nonché uno  se non il miglior centrale al mondo è una roba negativa...



A volte mi viene da pensare che certa gente si meriti i mercati di Galliani e del suo portaborse


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A volte mi viene da pensare che certa gente si meriti i mercati di Galliani e del suo portaborse



Già, anche a me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dai su, che pirlo non correva nemmeno alla juve. La tecnica non l'ha persa ovviamente, ma quello che abbiamo visto noi era un'altro giocatore. Hanno vinto gli scudetti per manifesta inferiorità degli altri, non per pirlo.


Pirlo era parte integrante di uno squadrone che, chiaramente, comprendeva altri grandi giocatori, come Bonucci, Chiellini, Barzagli, Vidal, Pogba...


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Madonna che goduria
> 
> Prendere i giocatori ai gobbi non ha prezzo



Veramente, da prenderci Donnarumma a zero o a prezzo scontato, a comprargli Bonucci.

E non siamo neanche ad agosto, quando ci saranno i saldi (perché un conto è aspettare gli ultimi giorni di mercato senza soldi raccattando qualcuno in prestito, un altro avere i soldi per prendere i pezzi pregiati degli altri club a cifre meno mostruose).


----------



## Isao (13 Luglio 2017)

"ma perchè proprio a quegli schifosi dobbiamo darlo????????????? "

Io voglio Bonucci anche solo per questo. Per vederli soffrire.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Adesso Bonucci a 30 anni con ancora 3-4 anni ad alti livelli viene a svernare. Ok


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Preparatevi


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pirlo era parte integrante di uno squadrone che, chiaramente, comprendeva altri grandi giocatori, come Bonucci, Chiellini, Barzagli, Vidal, Pogba...



Squadrone...
Dio santo, non sembrate davvero milanisti. Volete mettere le squadre che avevamo noi con la juventus di questo ciclo? Ma siete seri?
Avevamo i palloni d'oro in panchina, tutti i più forti al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli. La juve non ha nemmeno i titolari in lista per i premi individuali...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi


No, non fare la parte del tipo con le dritte, perché se non arriva ti vengo a prendere fino a casa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi



Tu SAI!

(comunque si prenderanno un big con questi ed altri soldi, ma vabbè)


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Isao ha scritto:


> "ma perchè proprio a quegli schifosi dobbiamo darlo????????????? "
> 
> Io voglio Bonucci anche solo per questo. Per vederli soffrire.



Si stanno inventando di tutto, il giocatore vuole comandare alla Juve, prelazione su Donnarumma, mamma mia più li vedo più godo. Gobbi di mer.da


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti comprare il leader tecnico della Juve, nonché uno  se non il miglior centrale al mondo è una roba negativa...



Mi diverte un mondo neoxes con questo suo andare controcorrente!!!!!!
Bonucci, a mio parere, sarebbe di gran lunga il MIGLIOR acquisto anche dopo che avremo comprato Biglia e Belotti/Aubameyang
Aldilà del discorso tecnico, comunque notevolissimo, ci troviamo di fronte ad uno con 2 PALLE enormi, una sorta di Ibra , un leader che per una squadra in costruzione come la nostra è FONDAMENTALE 
#benvenutoleo
WFASSONEMIRABELLI


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

Isao ha scritto:


> "ma perchè proprio a quegli schifosi dobbiamo darlo????????????? "
> 
> Io voglio Bonucci anche solo per questo. Per vederli soffrire.



Il bello è che un numero abbastanza cospicuo crede che sia una pura e semplice fantasia, roba del tutto inventata... Se succede davvero....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Squadrone...
> Dio santo, non sembrate davvero milanisti. Volete mettere le squadre che avevamo noi con la juventus di questo ciclo? Ma siete seri?
> Avevamo i palloni d'oro in panchina, tutti i più forti al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli. La juve non ha nemmeno i titolari in lista per i premi individuali...


Dove l'hai letto il parallelo con Ancelotti?


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A volte mi viene da pensare che certa gente si meriti i mercati di Galliani e del suo portaborse


Anni di mediocrità hanno reso mediocri i tifosi. Si vince con i fuoriclasse, e noi in rosa non ne abbiamo, soltanto ottime promesse. Ben venga il gobbo.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pare il nostro forum gli ultimi anni..ma si rendono conto che vengono da 6 scudetti di fila? Stanno tutti a maledire la società...
> Gli sarebbero serviti 3 anni di galliani mannaggia loro!



Gli juventini che conosco sono molto annoiati di vincere senza avversari in Serie A e non di non essere sufficientemente vincenti in Champions.

La routine uccide.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si stanno inventando di tutto, il giocatore vuole comandare alla Juve, prelazione su Donnarumma, mamma mia più li vedo più godo. Gobbi di mer.da


Secondo me, se ci mollano Bonucci, l'anno prossimo si vengono a prendere Donnarumma.


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letto il parallelo con Ancelotti?



Se parli di squadrone, io penso agli squadroni che abbiamo avuto noi. Bonucci all'epoca dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Maldini, ecc... non stava manco al livello di Materazzi.


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

se prendiamo bonucci a 40 de scempio può andare via qualche giorno dopo anche a 5 per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A volte mi viene da pensare che certa gente si meriti i mercati di *Galliani* e del suo portaborse



A proposito di Galliani...ma se arrivasse davvero Bonucci vorrei proprio andassero ad intervistarlo...

Siamo passati dall'incubo Ranocchia ad ogni sessione di mercato a trattare Bonucci..

GODO


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per Donnarumma?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se parli di squadrone, io penso agli squadroni che abbiamo avuto noi. Bonucci all'epoca dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Maldini, ecc... non stava manco al livello di Materazzi.


Bonucci non sarà Nesta, ma Materazzi manco se rinasce diventa Bonucci.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma davvero lo stiamo prendendo???? È uno scherzo?????

Fosse uno scherzo.... non me lo dite!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per Donnarumma?


Li ci sarà da vedere quanto sia serio il tifo di Donnarumma. Bonucci, se lo pigli, lo pigli perché in rotta con la società; Donnarumma, se lo pigliano, lo pigliano perché in rotta con noi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se ci mollano Bonucci, l'anno prossimo si vengono a prendere Donnarumma.



A parte che il giocatore deve voler andare alla Juve. Inoltre, se facciamo il campionato che dobbiamo fare, non penso proprio che parta ma oh, se tutte le parti sono d'accordo, ci diano questi 75 milioncini e amen.


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi


Dajeee! Ho lo spumante pronto


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per donnarumma?



magari !!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se ci mollano Bonucci, l'anno prossimo si vengono a prendere Donnarumma.



Se escono 75 milioni se lo possono prendere tranquillamente.


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se parli di squadrone, io penso agli squadroni che abbiamo avuto noi. Bonucci all'epoca dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Maldini, ecc... non stava manco al livello di Materazzi.



Va bene neoxes allora compriamo Ramos almeno forse sei felice, non capisco come si possa criticare l'acquisto di uno dei 5 difensori più forti del mondo. Non me ne capacito davvero


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per Donnarumma?



Lui deve accettarli...e non vedo perchè mai dovrebbe accettarli se sarà in una gran bella squadra...


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> ...


Queste occasioni sono da cogliere al volo. Gli dei del calcio sono dalla nostra... Un top player abbordabile proprio nel momento in cui possiamo rilanciarci. Io non solttovaluto Musacchio che, se integro, é davvero una bestia... Quindi credo si andrà di 3-5-2 con Bonny regista difensivo, sulle fasce i terzini migliori del campionato che quando attaccano fanno letteralmente paura, bonaventura che si alterna con Calha come mezzala insieme a Biglia e Kessie a centrocampo, Suso e Andre Silva che si alternano come seconda punta dietro ad Aubame.... La squadra sembra costruita apposta per giocare cosi... Ma forse sto sognando, aspettiamo l'ufficialità.... Comunque forza Milan !!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A parte che il giocatore deve voler andare alla Juve. Inoltre, se facciamo il campionato che dobbiamo fare, non penso proprio che parta ma oh, se tutte le parti sono d'accordo, ci diano questi 75 milioncini e amen.


Sì, l'ho scritto anch'io sopra. Era una sensazione che potessero puntare Donnarumma per ripicca, ma l'ultima parola resterebbe comunque al giocatore.


----------



## Dave (13 Luglio 2017)

*Usciti Coli e Guadagnini da Casa Milan*


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Va bene neoxes allora compriamo Ramos almeno forse sei felice, non capisco come si possa criticare l'acquisto di uno dei 5 difensori più forti del mondo. Non me ne capacito davvero



Perché non è uno dei 5 difensori più forti al mondo, semplice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Va bene neoxes allora compriamo Ramos almeno forse sei felice, non capisco come si possa criticare l'acquisto di uno dei 5 difensori più forti del mondo. Non me ne capacito davvero


Consiglio di vita: immagina la cosa più bella che possa succedere; ci sarà sempre qualcuno pronto a criticarla.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sento l'emozione delle grandi occasioni! Che colpo Signori miei! Lo detesto ma già solo per la disperazione dei gobbi prende una decina di punti!



Caro Jack lo detestavo anch'io. Pero, sono sicuro che darà tutto per noi. Se diventà rossonero, tutti dietro Leonardo. E vaiii!! Finalmente avremo un vero leader con una grande personalità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il bello è che un numero abbastanza cospicuo crede che sia una pura e semplice fantasia, roba del tutto inventata... Se succede davvero....



Ma poi tutti con "va a rovinarsi la carriera!" "ma che ci va a fare al Milan?" "Downgrade pazzesco per lui"

Sono disperati....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Usciti Coli e Guadagnini da Casa Milan*


Chi è Coli?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Luglio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Usciti Coli e Guadagnini da Casa Milan*



?


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se parli di squadrone, io penso agli squadroni che abbiamo avuto noi. Bonucci all'epoca dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Maldini, ecc... non stava manco al livello di Materazzi.



Era meglio Ranocchia al bari!


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se ci mollano Bonucci, l'anno prossimo si vengono a prendere Donnarumma.



Se non altro abbiamo la certezza che te lo pagano bene, grazie al rinnovo di contratto. 

Sul breve periodo, il rinnovo di Donnarumma mostra ai campioni delle altre squadre che il Milan sa trattenere i suoi pezzi pregiati, vincendo il braccio di ferro con Raiola. 
Non è casuale che le trattative con i campioni come Bonucci e Aubameyang siano svoltate dopo aver chiuso al meglio la questione Donnarumma.


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Perché non è uno dei 5 difensori più forti al mondo, semplice.



Ok allora siamo tutti fuori di testa qua dentro a considerarlo tale.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Usciti Coli e Guadagnini da Casa Milan*



Quindi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi tutti con "va a rovinarsi la carriera!" "ma che ci va a fare al Milan?" "Downgrade pazzesco per lui"
> 
> Sono disperati....



Ditegli che viene anche solo per entrare nel nostro museo e farsi venire un po di brividi...


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Consiglio di vita: immagina la cosa più bella che possa succedere; ci sarà sempre qualcuno pronto a criticarla.



Lo so ma mi fa salire il nervoso, tanto nervoso.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per Donnarumma?



Per primo Gigio deve accettare e se queste sono le premesse non so quanto gli conviene, in secondo ci diano 75 milioni senza sconti e ci prendiamo Dybala più altro cesso a scelta loro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi tutti con "va a rovinarsi la carriera!" "ma che ci va a fare al Milan?" "Downgrade pazzesco per lui"
> 
> Sono disperati....


Io godo soltanto per i loro isterismi. Quante sberle mi son dovuto prendere in 'sti anni; quando il condor andava a prendere i soliti cessi, mi contattavano e: "Che ne pensi del mercato?", oppure nemmeno mi consideravano, tanto tifavo una squadra che arrivava regolarmente 30 punti dietro. Mamma mia quanto godrei, ma in cuor mio temo ancora sia una bufala.


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e se questi si incazzano e l anno prossimo pagano la clausola per Donnarumma?


Ci porterebbero bei soldi, ma dubito che ********** spinga Agnelli a scucire 70 milioni per un portiere. Le situazioni inoltre sono diverse, Bonucci sembrerebbe in rotta con la juve dopo i fatti di Cardiff, la cessione a 40 milioni è una buona soluzione per loro.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Conte, Mourinho e Guardiola si staranno mangiando gomiti e fegati.

Questo se va in porto è un colpo MONDIALE. Uno di quelli che fanno tremare il mercato e urlano Bentornato Milan!


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ok allora siamo tutti fuori di testa qua dentro a considerarlo tale.



Fino a prova contraria, la tua opinione vale quanto la mia. Così come quella di tutti.
Non lo reputo da prime 5 posizioni, così come non lo reputano da prime 5 posizioni i primi 5 top club al mondo, altrimenti sarebbe lì o si sarebbero inseriti adesso. Può non piacermi o devo avere il vostro permesso?


----------



## Dave (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi è Coli?



Addetto stampa! La comunicazione si sta muovendo, forse è un indizio che si sta chiudendo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

ci siamo!


----------



## Edric (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi



Tipo così ?


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Perché non è uno dei 5 difensori più forti al mondo, semplice.



Non è al livello di De Sciglio..ma non è male dai   

Bonucci è fortissimo...non cogliere un'occasione del genere sarebbe da FOLLI


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> Addetto stampa! La comunicazione si sta muovendo, forse è un indizio che si sta chiudendo


Sto male... vi prego, smettetela.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Perché non è uno dei 5 difensori più forti al mondo, semplice.



Secondo me un Rossettini qualunque gli piscia in testa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte, Mourinho e Guardiola si staranno mangiando gomiti e fegati.
> 
> Questo se va in porto è un colpo MONDIALE. Uno di quelli che fanno tremare il mercato e urlano Bentornato Milan!



Quoto, io ancora stento a crederci...
Certo che se realmente lo prendessimo, avremo la strada spianata per eventuali nuovi acquisti top.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte, Mourinho e Guardiola si staranno mangiando gomiti e fegati.
> 
> Questo se va in porto è un colpo MONDIALE. Uno di quelli che fanno tremare il mercato e urlano Bentornato Milan!



I giornali all'estero ho visto che ne stanno già parlando....clamoroso è riduttivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte, Mourinho e Guardiola si staranno mangiando gomiti e fegati.
> 
> Questo se va in porto è un colpo MONDIALE. Uno di quelli che fanno tremare il mercato e urlano Bentornato Milan!


Potrà pure giocare male, ma è proprio questo il punto: mediaticamente è una bomba atomica, alla Higuaìn dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Il problema è la valutazione di De Sciglio: il Milan lo valuta 15, la Juve 10.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi



Occhio che veniamo a prenderti tipo le crociate se non succede


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta cosa me l'ero persa.
> mi sembra però esagerato dire che si sia rotto qualcosa. sono cose che negli spogliatoi possono succedere
> evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più profondo e che magari parte da tempo prima... Deve esserci stato qualcosa anche con la dirigenza credo...



Ma sì, negli spogliatoi succede di tutto. 
La vera unità tra giocatori, allenatore e società si vede quando tutto resta confinato nello spogliatoio.
Quando invece escono fuori gli spifferi che turbano l'ambiente, allora vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va.

Nel 2005 diversi giocatori del Milan volevano mollare il club, ma poi si era tutto normalizzato fino alla rivincita del 2007.

La differenza tra questa Juventus e quel Milan, è che il gruppo di quel Milan aveva comunque vinto la Champions due anni prima. Avessimo perso la finale del 2003 e poi quella del 2005, a quei tempi sarebbe forse successo qualcosa di simile a quello che sta avvenendo alla Juventus.


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me un Rossettini qualunque gli piscia in testa.



Non mi sembra di averli paragonati. Così come non l'ho paragonato a De Sciglio.
A me non piace e continuerò a ripeterlo fino allo sfinimento. Spero per voi di sbagliare, altrimenti sarebbero guai per il mio Milan.
E qualora sbagliasse, nessuno qui sarebbe autorizzato a lamentarsi visto che sta arrivando il difensore più forte del mondo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Luglio 2017)

Ehm buongiorno, dove mi trovo?


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Lo so ma mi fa salire il nervoso, tanto nervoso.



Don't feed the troll


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria, la tua opinione vale quanto la mia. Così come quella di tutti.
> Non lo reputo da prime 5 posizioni, così come non lo reputano da prime 5 posizioni i primi 5 top club al mondo, altrimenti sarebbe lì o si sarebbero inseriti adesso. Può non piacermi o devo avere il vostro permesso?



Pensa quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe, ma siamo tutti in un momento di esaltazione e sei la voce fuori dal coro quindi è normale che un pò mi innervosisco


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi è Coli?



Ufficio stampa Milan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Lo devo dire certe frasi come il difensore + forte del MONDO mi fanno ridere 
alcuni citano la Champions dimenticando che dentro area c'erano tutti e 11 
e non citando le amnesie arbitrali su quest'ultimo XD 
dai quella della diffida che non arrivava mai..pur facendo dei falli da giallo a ogni partita e tragicomica 

Ritengo che con noi sarebbe il Bonucci in Nazionale che ve lo assicuro non è il Bonucci Juventino 
per ovvie ragioni.. ha delle pecche difensive e delle qualità offensive e di manovra utili 
(per me già 3 in Italia nel Difendere gli stanno sopra) ma visto il prezzo.. 

40 milioni per poi recuperare la somma con Mattia e veramente accettabile..
quindi accetterei questo boccone amaro (visto la persona e il suo stile non da Milan) 
ma farei gli applausi come sempre a M&F a quel prezzo accetto eccome..

se si parlava di una valutazione di 70 mln no categorico!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma sì, negli spogliatoi succede di tutto.
> La vera unità tra giocatori, allenatore e società si vede quando tutto resta confinato nello spogliatoio.
> Quando invece escono fuori gli spifferi che turbano l'ambiente, allora vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va.
> 
> ...


Molto probabile. La sconfitta di Cardiff sta avendo effetti devastanti sul mondo Juve, perché tutti e dico tutti, io compreso, credevano nella vittoria; invece, hanno infilato la quinta finale di Champions di fila persa, nonché il record assoluto di sette finali perse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Luglio 2017)

Se siamo onesti questi prezzo e un mezzo regalo. Uno dei centrali piu forti del mondo con 5 anni di carriera davanti non puo muoversi per queste, anche se non si trova col allenatore.

Per quanto odio la Juve, credo che in questa situazione si stiano comportando da signori.

Secondo me dopo Cardiff la Juve e Bonucci hanno capito che e arrivato il tempo di separarsi. La Juve sicuramente era sicura di venderlo al Chelsea di Conte per 60+ milioni. Ma il giocatore, che ha vestito la maglia per 7 anni dando tutto alla squadra e vincendo titoli a destra e sinistra, ha spiegato alla dirigenza che per motivi familiari (il figlio) vuole assolutamente rimanere in Italia.

Secondo me la Juventus se lo vende a questo prezzo in Italia lo fa anche per gratitudine verso Bonucci. Altre spiegazioni non le trovo.
Questo e un giocatorei che puo fare il titolare in squadre come Barca, Chelsea, Manchester (entrambe), Dortmund, Arsenal, Liverpool, Atletico, PSG e forse anche Real...giocatori di questo calibro non si muovono per certi prezzi.


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Don't feed the troll



Troll ci sarai.
La penso diversamente da te, ma non ti insulto, vedi di non permetterti.




Tell93 ha scritto:


> Pensa quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe, ma siamo tutti in un momento di esaltazione e sei la voce fuori dal coro quindi è normale che un pò mi innervosisco



Eh pazienza, anche io sono parecchio innervosito da questa esaltazione, ma non vengo ad insultarvi o a rompervi le scatole, quindi siete pregati di fare lo stesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ufficio stampa Milan


Oh, parla infame, che sai?


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Troll ci sarai.
> La penso diversamente da te, ma non ti insulto, vedi di non permetterti.
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra di averti insultato


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma i nostri cinesi non erano poveri?
Credevo andasse all' Inter vista "lapotenzadiSuning"


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria, la tua opinione vale quanto la mia. Così come quella di tutti.
> Non lo reputo da prime 5 posizioni, così come non lo reputano da prime 5 posizioni i primi 5 top club al mondo, altrimenti sarebbe lì o si sarebbero inseriti adesso. Può non piacermi o devo avere il vostro permesso?



Per Bonucci ci sarebbe la fila, ma è ovvio che la scelta di rimanere in Italia è sua e dovuta a motivi extra calcistici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ma i nostri cinesi non erano poveri?
> Credevo andasse all' Inter vista "lapotenzadiSuning"


Scherzi, hanno preso Skriniar e Valero


----------



## Robix (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi, hanno preso Skriniar e Valero



e padella


----------



## J&B (13 Luglio 2017)

Si va verso una difesa a tre?


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Mi diverte un mondo neoxes con questo suo andare controcorrente!!!!!!
> Bonucci, a mio parere, sarebbe di gran lunga il MIGLIOR acquisto anche dopo che avremo comprato Biglia e Belotti/Aubameyang
> Aldilà del discorso tecnico, comunque notevolissimo, ci troviamo di fronte ad uno con 2 PALLE enormi, una sorta di Ibra , un leader che per una squadra in costruzione come la nostra è FONDAMENTALE
> #benvenutoleo
> WFASSONEMIRABELLI



Chisenefrega se compreranno Donnarumma a 70 mln anzi bene; il GRANDE Milan vinceva con i vari Galli Pazzaglia Rossi in porta, figuriamoci se mi preoccupo di questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Si va verso una difesa a tre?


Sempre 4!


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

A chi Skriniar, a chi Bonucci

(ma tanto falliamo tra pochi mesi, tranquilli)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Analisi perfetta. Era il vero esame della nuova dirigenza. Max e Fax l'hanno superato alla grande. Il messagio e chiaro: comprare Bonucci è un segnale forte ai grandi club europei. Il Milan è tornato. Siamo l'unica squadra dall'inizio del regno della gobba(2012°), a strappargli un big . Nel mercato, la simbolica è molto importante. Qui, abbiamo provocato un vero terremoto rossonero nel calciomercato.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky: c'è l'accordo tra i due club a lavorare su due operazioni distinte. Il Milan compra Bonucci e la Juventus qualche giorno dopo compra De Sciglio.
> 
> La Juve chiede 40 milioni di euro per Bonucci. Per il Milan potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> ...




Ha topschifo24 sono in lutto


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



Sì va beh, pure le figlie vergini di Mirabelli ed il culo di Fassone. Pure il capitano gobbo, non ci è bastato Costacurta.


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



Ah ma quindi i cinesi adesso esistono?


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



L ho pensato pure io..
Però dopo mongolivo e Abate avere Bonucci capitano sarebbe da orgasmo..


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



Stavo per scriverlo, ma purtroppo le alternative, ad oggi, chi sono? Donnarumma, con tutti gli strascichi della situazione rinnovo, e Bonaventura. Dando per scontato che Montolivo ed Abate si accomodino in panchina.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!


Bonucci capitano ci sta tantissimo Rispetto ai Montolivo e ai De Sciglio.


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Stavo per scriverlo, ma purtroppo le alternative, ad oggi, chi sono? Donnarumma, con tutti gli strascichi della situazione rinnovo, e Bonaventura.


Donnarumma direi proprio no, è giusto darla a Jack, anche se per me il vero capitano è Biglia (se arriva ovvio)...


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Capitano sarà Bonaventura e non si discute. Tra i titolari è quello con più anzianità nel milan, inoltre è un ottimo giocatore e un professionista esemplare. Non ci devono essere discussioni in merito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ha topschifo24 sono in lutto


Sui forum della Juventus sono letteralmente impazziti


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



Se non altro é comunque meno juventino di De Sciglio☺


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Tra l'altro nell'ultimo post l'hashtag #LB19 è troncato, #LB1...

Questo ha già scelto il numero (le mie fish sul 16)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Biglia capitano pure per me...ma devo dire che mi son anche stancato di tutte queste manfrine inutili...voglio vincere, mi sono rotto le palle!


----------



## J&B (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre 4!



e Musacchio?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Voglio un capitano che abbia già fatto il capitano...non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Marilson (13 Luglio 2017)

ma sta storia di Braida a Milano?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Jack capitano. pochi ***.zi.


p.s. io comunque temo Barça e PSG


----------



## Tic (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sui forum della Juventus sono letteralmente impazziti



Hai letto quello sul contratto di Donnarumma?


----------



## cubase55 (13 Luglio 2017)

Momblano a Telelombardia dà per chiuso l'affare Bonucci, con il MIlan per 40 M€


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> e Musacchio?


Giocherà pure lui; non le possono giocare tutte soltanto due difensori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Hai letto quello sul contratto di Donnarumma?


No, ma non so se stiamo guardando lo stesso forum -


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Hai letto quello sul contratto di Donnarumma?



Del conto a parte per i soldi del contratto? Favolosi! Se la stanno facendo addosso  "erano anni che non mi divertivo così!" cit.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> momblano a telelombardia dà per chiuso l'affare bonucci, con il milan per 40 m€



dai!


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi i siti e i forum inglesi stanno impazzendo, ovunque parlano di noi e lo definiscono come il più grande colpo dell'estate. Acquisto di risonanza mondiale


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Capitano sarà Bonaventura e non si discute. Tra i titolari è quello con più anzianità nel milan, inoltre è un ottimo giocatore e un professionista esemplare. Non ci devono essere discussioni in merito



non ci devono essere e non ci saranno. Jack capitano


----------



## Tell93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Calciomercato.com dice che è in dirittura e che domani parte per la Cina...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Intanto Bonucci è il principale trend su Twitter: milanisti e Juventini, per motivi diversi, sono impazziti.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Galliani...ma se arrivasse davvero Bonucci vorrei proprio andassero ad intervistarlo...
> 
> Siamo passati dall'incubo Ranocchia ad ogni sessione di mercato a trattare Bonucci..
> 
> GODO



Le annate in cui rischiavamo di fare il filotto Ranocchia-Dzemaili-Pavoletti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Ammazza su Cm.com siamo già ad oltre 2000 commenti...record! Affare del secolo (non per motivi sportivi ma per tutto quello che ci va dietro)


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi i siti e i forum inglesi stanno impazzendo, ovunque parlano di noi e lo definiscono come il più grande colpo dell'estate. Acquisto di risonanza mondiale



Mi piazzo davanti a bleacher report football su FB coi popcorn


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi ormai è tardi, se dovesse saltare il trasferimento faremo una figura di ***** colossale, spero per il duo F&M abbiano calcolato bene i tempi.


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi i siti e i forum inglesi stanno impazzendo, ovunque parlano di noi e lo definiscono come il più grande colpo dell'estate. Acquisto di risonanza mondiale



È proprio questo il punto, si può discutere se sia o non sia il miglior difensore del mondo, se sia o non sia tra i primi 5, ma è indiscutibile che sia (sarebbe) l'acquisto più importante del Milan da quello di Ibrahimovic, 28/08/2010. VENTOTTO AGOSTO DUEMILADIECI. Una vita. Incredebile. È la definitiva "consacrazione" della nuova proprietà, e il messaggio che il Milan è tornato finalmente chiaro a tutti.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2017)

Ancora non ho scritto nulla su quest'affare perchè se confermate le cifre si tratta di un affare in tutti i sensi.
Mi ricordo le parole di Fassone dette più e più volte sul fatto che avrebbero fatto una squadra forte forte oppure quando diceva che i soldi non sono un problema, mettiamoci comodi questi per ora hanno tirato su la squadra per passare il preliminare di E.L. ora viene il meglio.
Venghino Signori Venghino.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

dai che è fatta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Leggere di ragazzi stranieri che lo definiscono il migliore o comunque uno dei migliori centrali al mondo non ha prezzo


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Luglio 2017)

il milan offre 40 milioni + desciglio, la juve vuole 40 milioni e basta XD


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> non ci devono essere e non ci saranno. Jack capitano



Capitan Jack!


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma sta storia di Braida a Milano?



Suarez al milan?  
Penso sia a Milano per qualche strappona! Non c'entra Bonucci


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma sta storia di Braida a Milano?


Stiamo trattando Messi


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
> L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*



12 e tutti contenti su!


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Su Interfans sono disperati 

Si parla di Bonucci e di Milan in qualsiasi topic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
> L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*


Dai, molliamoglielo a 10.


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Luglio 2017)

I forum della Juventus stanno scoppiando, tutti incazzati neri. Ci stavano soffiando Donnarumma adesso si ritrovano senza Bonucci. E c'è chi dice adesso ripartiamo con Barzagli e Chiellini. See ciao !!


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
> L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*



Fassone e Mirabelli vi amo, ma lasciamolo anche per due milioni De Sciglio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai che è fatta


Shhh! Muto, accidenti a te


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria, la tua opinione vale quanto la mia. Così come quella di tutti.
> Non lo reputo da prime 5 posizioni, così come non lo reputano da prime 5 posizioni i primi 5 top club al mondo, altrimenti sarebbe lì o si sarebbero inseriti adesso. Può non piacermi o devo avere il vostro permesso?



Certo nella Top5 ci sono invece hummels e Boateng (che sta ancora piroettando su se stesso cercando messi da 2 anni)...chissà come mai a cardiff però il Bayern non c'è arrivato e la Juve si..senza beccare nemmeno un gol per tutta la fase ad eliminazione diretta tra l'altro..


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sa Top Calcio dicono che vogliono farlo capitano. Caratterialmente ci sta ma per tutto il resto assolutamente no!



Se arriva Biglia, vedo solo lui come capitano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ammazza su Cm.com siamo già ad oltre 2000 commenti...record! Affare del secolo (non per motivi sportivi ma per tutto quello che ci va dietro)



Caro Jack, ti ricordi del messagio di ieri sui lanci di Paletta. ( la discussione era chiusa non ho potuto risponderti). Abbiamo trovato di meglio sul mercato. Finiti i lanci verso la tribuna che facevano felici i bambini.


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> il milan offre 40 milioni + desciglio, la juve vuole 40 milioni e basta XD


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
> L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*



Dai!!!!!!!!!! 10 milioni per quel cesso van più che bene!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà: Bonucci vuole andare al Milan, non prende in considerazione le ipotesi estere. Marotta ne ha preso atto, e la Juve non vuole trattenere nessuno contro voglia. La Juve è partita da una valutazione di 45 milioni più bonus, è scesa a 40 senza bonus. De Sciglio non rientra nell'operazione, perchè il Milan lo valuta15, la Juve 8.*


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: le operazioni Bonucci e De Sciglio sono separate ma, moralmente, sono legate tra di loro. C'è infatti una sorta di gentlemen agreement tra Milan e Juventus, con i rossoneri che comprano Bonucci a 40 milioni, e i bianconeri che successivamente prenderanno De Sciglio.
> L'ultimo ostacolo è rappresentato dalla valutazione di De Sciglio, che la Juventus valuta 10 milioni, il Milan 15. I contatti sono frenetici, il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*


Se è davvero così ragazzi io glielo regalerei


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Jack, ti ricordi del messagio di ieri sui lanci di Paletta. ( la discussione era chiusa non ho potuto risponderti). Abbiamo trovato di meglio sul mercato. Finiti i lanci verso la tribuna che facevano felici i bambini.



Ahahah ma io scherzavo su paletta


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Se ci mettiamo a discutere di Bonucci.......solo come presenza mentale farà fare un balzo in avanti al Milan che neanche tutti gli acquisti degli ultimi 5 anni messi assieme possono fare, compresi i 7 di quest'anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Bonucci vuole andare al Milan, non prende in considerazione le ipotesi estere. Marotta ne ha preso atto, e la Juve non vuole trattenere nessuno contro voglia. La Juve è partita da una valutazione di 45 milioni più bonus, è scesa a 40 senza bonus. De Sciglio non rientra nell'operazione, perchè il Milan lo valuta15, la Juve 8.*



Fossero pure solo 8 finiremmo per pagare Bonucci 32 milioni....UN REGALO


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Il mondo juve è in depressione.
Strappare bonucci alla juve oggi sarebbe uno squillo clamoroso al campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Bonucci vuole andare al Milan, non prende in considerazione le ipotesi estere. Marotta ne ha preso atto, e la Juve non vuole trattenere nessuno contro voglia. La Juve è partita da una valutazione di 45 milioni più bonus, è scesa a 40 senza bonus. De Sciglio non rientra nell'operazione, perchè il Milan lo valuta15, la Juve 8.*


Non saranno così fessi da farsi scappare Bonucci per De Scigilio. Chiudiamo, dai e gli facciamo anche un piccolo sconto per De Scempio.


----------



## Tic (13 Luglio 2017)

sarà una trattativa come quella di Kakà
65 mln ma prendemmo Huntelaar a 15 mln 

Questa si chiuderà a 40 ma loro prenderanno De Sciglio a 10


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.



io ahimè ho visto anche gente come Rosato e Schnellinger ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mondo juve è in depressione.
> Strappare bonucci alla juve oggi sarebbe uno squillo clamoroso al campionato.


Io non vedo l'ora di fare la voce grossa coi miei compaesani; mi son rotto le palle di prendermi gli sfottò pure dai napoletani, loro e quella squadretta di melma che non vince manco se la Juve si scansa (2015/2016).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.



Credo che in tanti si esaltino anche per motivi extracalcistici! Questo colpo avrà risonanza mondiale....tutti e dico tutti drizzeranno le antenne. Ed è una sorta di consacrazione per i nostri nuovi dirigenti


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.



assolutamente, ma stiamo parlando di un top nel ruolo nell'era in cui viviamo.
Di Baresi, Nesta e Maldini probabilmente non ne nasceranno più.


p.s. gli juventini "pazienza. vuol dire che mettiamo in tasca 40mln per un 30enne che andremo ad investire proprio nel Milan per il loro caro Gigio..."


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2017)

Comunque sto leggendo dei tweet clamorosi:
Bonucci farebbe comunque un salto di qualità, da 7 perse a 7 vinte oppure un altro scrive che andando al Milan perderebbe la Champion proprio come con la juve.
fantastici.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahah ma io scherzavo su paletta



LO so, lo so caro. Ma ho pensato a quel messagio perchè mi ha fatto ridere. Hai visto come le cose cambiano con una velocità pazzesca. Ieri Paletta, oggi Bonucci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.


Lasciamo perdere Nesta, Baresi e Maldini che non erano umani, ma Bonucci quanto credi sia più scarso degli altri centrali che hanno vestito la maglia del Milan?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> assolutamente, ma stiamo parlando di un top nel ruolo nell'era in cui viviamo.
> Di Baresi, Nesta e Maldini probabilmente non ne nasceranno più.
> 
> 
> p.s. gli juventini "pazienza. vuol dire che mettiamo in tasca 40mln per un 30enne che andremo ad investire proprio nel Milan per il loro caro Gigio..."



Ahah certamente...poi non mettono via proprio nulla perchè li spenderanno immediatamente....e ben 8 per quel fenomeno di de sciglio


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo nella Top5 ci sono invece hummels e Boateng (che sta ancora piroettando su se stesso cercando messi da 2 anni)...chissà come mai a cardiff però il Bayern non c'è arrivato e la Juve si..senza beccare nemmeno un gol per tutta la fase ad eliminazione diretta tra l'altro..



Continuate a tirare fuori nomi che non ho fatto 

Non avranno subito gol fino il finale, ok, giocando due partite ottime contro il Barcellona ed il resto contro squadrette ridicole. Ma in finale chi è che gli ha fatto prendere gol?


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*La Stampa: Bonucci ha deciso, vuole andare al Milan. La Juventus chiede 40 milioni, il Milan ne ha offerti 30 + 5 di bonus, si potrebbe chiuder già stasera, visto che il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.


Hai ragione io andavo a vedere il Milan anche in B. Però cerca di capire è da Ibra che non ero così in fibirllazione quanti anni sono passati 7? Ecco 7 anni ad ingoiare Mer...


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. Manteniamo un contegno.



Vero, ma io negli ultimi anni ho visto Zapata, Constant, Yepes, Paletta, Acerbi, Mexes... Un minimo di euforia concedilo.. Comunque, stiamo tranquilli che finchè le cose non sono ufficiali è meglio non parlare


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, *SE* dovesse andare in porto, direi di darci un contegno, e lo dico soprattutto a chi come me è negli anta. *Abbiamo visto giocare a san siro i tre più forti difensori di tutti i tempi, baresi, nesta e maldini*, più una valanga di altri campioni, e solo per parlare della difesa. *Manteniamo un contegno*.



Bonucci è il difensore più forte della sua generazione e il migliore al mondo oggi, se non ci si può gasare nemmeno per un colpo così..boh..

Diamo soddisfazione alla Proprietà se ci fanno un regalo del genere..anche perché questo è un colpo di classe di Fax1..se va in porto di fatto portiamo via un leader alla Juve e lo facciamo anche "mantenendo i buoni rapporti"

Immagino Marmotta che firma la cessione...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Bonucci ha deciso, vuole andare al Milan. La Juventus chiede 40 milioni, il Milan ne ha offerti 30 + 5 di bonus, si potrebbe chiuder già stasera, visto che il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*



entro le 21:00 Bonucci è del Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Continuate a tirare fuori nomi che non ho fatto
> 
> Non avranno subito gol fino il finale, ok, giocando due partite ottime contro il Barcellona ed il resto contro squadrette ridicole. Ma in finale chi è che gli ha fatto prendere gol?


Diciamo che non è esattamente il nostro obiettivo vincere la Champions League il prossimo anno e, poi, dire che abbiano perso la partita per via di Bonucci è abbastanza pretestuoso.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Bonucci ha deciso, vuole andare al Milan. La Juventus chiede 40 milioni, il Milan ne ha offerti 30 + 5 di bonus, si potrebbe chiuder già stasera, visto che il Milan vuole portare Bonucci in Cina.*


Madonna ragazzi se arriva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> entro le 21:00 Bonucci è del Milan



Convinto anche io, non si torna più indietro.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte, Mourinho e Guardiola si staranno mangiando gomiti e fegati.
> 
> Questo se va in porto è un colpo MONDIALE. Uno di quelli che fanno tremare il mercato e urlano Bentornato Milan!




Ma infatti.
Se va in porto sta cosa ci porteremmo a casa l'oggetto del desiderio mondiale per quanto riguarda la difesa.

Oltre al punto di vista tecnico questo è un colpo roboante che risuonerà in tutta Europa.



Se penso a quali erano i miei pensieri quotidiani sul Milan solo a poco più di un paio di mesi fa... pazzesco.


----------

